# "Weihnachtsgeschenk: Kostenlose eBooks von entwickler-p



## M.L. (3. Dez 2007)

Das ist der Titel des Beitrags unter http://entwickler.com/itr/news/psecom,id,38899,nodeid,82.html
Der Kalender befindet sich hier: http://entwickler-press.de/ep/psecom,id,2,new,5.html
"Java 6" hat man allerdings verpasst............


----------



## Wodan (3. Dez 2007)

Cool hab da paar schöne Sachen gefunden


----------



## DP (3. Dez 2007)




----------



## M.L. (3. Dez 2007)

Das ist gut


----------



## tuxedo (3. Dez 2007)

Coole Sache. Muss ich die Tage mal öfters vorbeischauen.

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (5. Dez 2007)

Heute gibts das über 1000 Seitige "Java Programmierhandbuch 6" von Ulrike Böttcher und Dirk Firschalowski.

Wenn mans bei Amazon kaufen würde, würde man über 50€ hinlegen müssen ...

Schaden kann so ein Buch nie. Also flink mal runterladen gehen ....

- Alex


----------



## *Hendrik (5. Dez 2007)

M.L. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Java 6" hat man allerdings verpasst............



Ein netter Blog - s.u.


----------



## SammY (5. Dez 2007)

Ich kann die Datei nicht runterladen bzw öffnen.
Geht das mehreren so oder nur mir?

Da kommt immer:
Diese Datei ist beschädigt und kann nicht repariert werden.


----------



## tuxedo (5. Dez 2007)

Welche File fehlt dir denn? Die von heute?

- Alex


----------



## SammY (5. Dez 2007)

Hab noch keine.
Würd aber gern alle haben. Kannst du sie mir geben?


----------



## *Hendrik (5. Dez 2007)

Ich wiederhole mal: Ein netter Blog. Lies doch mal bis unten SammY.


----------



## ARadauer (5. Dez 2007)

wär es eigentlich illegal, die bücher der vergangenen tage hier zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## tuxedo (5. Dez 2007)

Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Eine "Nutzungsbedingung" ist mir nicht ersichtlich. Aber prinzipiell stehen die Bücher unter dem Urheberrechtsgesetz.

Haben wir vielleicht einen Hobbyjuristen unter uns?

Dieses "Dieses Buch gibt es für Sie gratis als PDF-Download - *aber nur heute!*" scheint mir nicht ganz "wasserdicht" formuliert zu sein.

- Alex


----------



## André Uhres (5. Dez 2007)

M.L. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .."Java 6" hat man allerdings verpasst............


Das Buch von heute scheint mir im Prinzip das gleiche zu sein, nur dass noch viel mehr drin steht :wink:


----------

